# i5 480m+HD5650m vs i5 2410m +HD 6470m



## spm (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys
Which is a better option 
1.  core i5 480M + Mobility Radeon HD 5650m 1GB
2.  core i5 2410M + Mobility Radeon HD 6470m 1GB

The use is for 3D design software, casual gaming, movies, internet.


----------



## william (May 13, 2011)

first model...if u don't mind cos it has powerful gpu adn will surely help in 3D desing...but the later has sandy bridge..still for ur use u can go for first one..


----------



## spm (May 14, 2011)

thanks william.....
any other comments guys


----------

